# Some of My Other Pets



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Besides my Betta, Cheeto, I have a 75 gallon tank with an angelfish, some neon tetras, black neon tetras, glowlight tetras, cory cats, one platy, and a bristlenose pleco.

This is the only kind of shot I can get of him cause if I'm lookin' at him he's lookin' back at me.
















Some of the tetras and my pleco:
















This is Sock Monkey back when I first got him when he was just a young 'un. He's about 7 now and a whole lot bigger.
















Some of my Sebastopol geese and my Polish rooster, Capt. Morgan:
















A tough little banty rooster that was given to me by Animal Control after he was picked up as a stray. lol 
I rescued the speckled rooster from an old man who trades in chickens. He let me have him because nobody wanted to buy him. He only has one toe on one of his legs, the rooster not the trader. He mostly likes to sit around.
















Random shot of some of my goats and sheep and a picture of my favorite little Pygmy goat, Sugar. She was raised in the house on a bottle and is very spoiled.
















And last but not least, the apple of my eye, my dog, Bounce.









If you made it through all that, thanks for looking! :wave:


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! Your Angel is gorgeous....so are your neons and I love your pleco! Sock Monkey is probably the cutest Paint I've ever seen! And that's comparing to all 6 at my stable! Hehe you're a lucky one to have him! 
I also happen to LOVE your geese....they're so white and pretty. Your goats are adorable....my mom would go NUTS if she saw them! She has an extreme obsession with Pygmy goats, which is surprising because we have ZERO goats!
Haha!
You're hilarious...."The rooster not the man" you made me laugh!
And that one hen....a Plymouth chicken if I am correct.....is stunning! I'd love to steal her any day!
Last but not least......Bounce looks like a tough dog :O Give 'em lots of kisses from me! Hehe
I love you menagerie....


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Jealous of all your animals! I want to have a bunch of animals like that one day. Love your first rooster to pretty! I always wanted chickens  lovely animals!


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Thanks, y'all. It's a lot of work taking care of all of them but I really enjoy it.

Last night I snuck up on my angelfish and was able to snap a quick side-view picture: (I don't know why all the pictures I take of this tank comes out with that eerie green glow.)









And Bounce may look tough, but she's a sweetie-pie. Below is what she looked like when I adopted her. This was her picture on petfinder from the shelter she was in:


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow the Angelfish is gorgeous! And I love Bounce's name so cute and she looks so sad in that pic thank goodness she went to a good home

BTW you betta in your avatar is amazing love his coloring


----------

